# Ft. Pickens ferry system?



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anybody know where they are ferrying people from to get to Ft pickens. I ask the ladies at the gate but they had no idea but that was about a month ago. 

From the looks of Isaac its lookin like he's coming this way, and he's goin to wash that road out for good.


this should have been in the Q and A thread but oh well.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

My Night Owl pass expires next Friday. I guess there won't be any need in renewing it for 2013.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Ferry is supposed to run from Pcola beach somewhere. No downtown or base pickup as far as I know. No idea on fare, seashore admission incl or not, etc. it's like they built a dock and have done nothing else.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Boondoggle comes to mind.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Boondoggle comes to mind.


+1..


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Unless it's a car ferry it will fail except on holiday weekends, even, then it might break even.

Jim


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looking at the dock, it looks like maybe bicycles.


----------

